# The Magda Ding Dong



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the Magda Ding Dong Made in England by Harringtons, Walton – on – Thames. Arm support swivels and folds. A spring loaded sliding door in the bottom of the yoke allows ammo to be stored in the handle. It has a tapered solid rubber power band with integrated pouch. The power band has a formed end that fits the fork tip, and then tapers from about 3/8 inch to about 1/4 inch at the pouch. The left fork tip says Ding on the inside while the right fork tip says Dong on the inside. This is truly a strange slingshot. It was not very accurate and did not produce the power that the heavy bands might suggest. The arm support was not very comfortable. It is a great collector and I am happy to have it in my collection. I have had it for some time. -- Tex


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Far out!! That thing looks neat.. Shame it's not functional...Performance wise that is..


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks; that's inspirational. I bet we could do better with some modern bands, decent materials and a bit of effort.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have one too and like Tex said, well made,good design,weird but the bands are absolutely useless. Another name for it was the "G String". A rare bird for sure! Flatband


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

There is one on ebay.co.uk: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110542939878&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

That looks like someone tried to replicate one, or a simpler version I've never heard of. If you look at the one in Tex's picture you can see alot of details are missing, ie. checkering of the grip, no way to attach the wrist brace, and no ammo feed,it's cast in one solid piece instead of two halves,,,make you wonder


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

your right there the chap is selling a few fakes in his account,seems like everyones in on forging cats these days,i swear theres more forged milbro's out there than milbro ever made!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh..actually i noticed the differents between those magdas. But i thought there were just a few different versions..


----------

